# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Range Rover Autobiography TDV8 - Stunning in Black! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Range Rover Autobiography TDV8 - Stunning in Black! ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Range Rover Vogue TDV8 Autobiography - Santorini Black* 

Good evening guys, here's another write up from Miglior Detailing!

This time it's another Range Rover Vogue Autobiography. This car was booked in for a Light correction detail and an interior deep clean plus leather detail.

Our light correction detail is perfect for owners who want a huge turnaround in their vehicle paintwork, without worrying about absolute perfection. This package may be chosen due to budget as it's cheaper than our full correction, or It is a popular choice for vehicles that are driven daily and used by the family. What our light correction detail does is correct approx. 85-90% of the swirl marks, without removing too much clear coat. It is important to stress here that our light correction service does not rely on filling any defects at all, that's something we are against at Miglior when it comes to correcting paint. Whilst our light correction detail is cheaper and a less intensive version of our full correction, that's not to say the results are not just as stunning! Take a look at the photos below to see what we mean!

The car was dropped off one evening shortly after the owner had bought it. As it was a new car to the current owner, he wanted the car to look its absolute best.










The car came from the dealership full of wax residue. This was all over the car and it looked a real mess.




























Here's an idea of the condition of the paint and swirl marks… more on this later!










General state of the car





































I set about cleaning the car and decontaminating the paint. It was a very cold day with water freezing on the car so I didn't take many pics outside





































More wax residue slopped about the car!!





































Rinsed after a full wash and ready to enter the unit for a full clay then dry.




























There was certainly a lot of contamination removed with the clay bar!

The owner asked me to fit a new rear badge










Once removed, look at the gunk amassed in-between the badges, claying wasn't going to shift those lines! Also the swirly paint can be seen too!










All taken care of! 










New badge being properly fitted to the exact millimeter



















And Done










The brake calipers and disc centres were painted satin black on the owners request too!



















Now, onto that paint!

Before










After










50.50





































In these two shots below you can just see some deep scratches left in the paint. These would be dealt with via a full correction. Doing that would remove more clear coat. It would improve the look of the vehicle slightly but its important to bear in mind, in the future this owner might accrue some more scratches of a similar nature. The owner was more than happy to leave in such marks as they were barely visible.










You can just about see one scratch running thru the centre of the light source










There is no doubt the paint has been improved no end!

Owners wanted these removed should consider going for a full correction.

Before










removing polishing oils to reveal a true finish…










And After










Passenger side after










Working our way round to the bonnet










Before










After










Before










After










10 times better even with a light correction. I'm sure many other outfits might call this a full correction!



























































































Again, wiping down with Eraser to remove any oil traces










The true finish now revealed.




























Looking good!

Now some smaller areas were completed. This is a small lip underneath the rear badge. This area is used to close the rear hatch so there are always very deep marks left by rings and watches and keys.










Some deep marks remain, but very happy with the outcome










Roof looking much better!










Now, all the polishing was done it was time to deal with all that unsightly wax/polish residue last by the dealership!









































































I then dusted the vehicle down










Once that was done it was time for another wipe down to remove polishing oils










Then a cleaner fluid was applied and removed then I sealed the car with two coats of Swissvax Shield.

Wax applied



















Now it was time to finish up and get the car back to the customer.

Wheels sealed with Swissvax Autobahn










Trim dressed with Auto Finesse Revive










Some Sun Gun shots of the car just after the exterior was complete














































Things like the glass, seals, tyres & arches were all completed leaving just the interior and leather detail to complete.



















Once that was all done… its time to hand the car back to a very very happy customer and take some after photos!

















































































































































Here is what the customer had to say about the work

"I had hear about paint correction and detailing from friends but I had never used these services choosing to stick with a local car cleaning company. I came across the Miglior website and I was amazed at the attention to detail both on the exterior and the interior. I contacted Miglior and I booked in a 2 year old Range Rover. Jay and his team spent 2.5 days on my car and on collection I was literally blown away. The car had the "new" look with amazing paintwork and interior to match. The Miglior teams attention to detail was second to none and nothing was too much trouble. The money I spent was a small amount when you look at the end result! Thanks to Miglior, I will be back. You should need to open up detailing in Alderley Edge"

Thanks for reading and I hope you enjoyed!

Jay @ Miglior

Thanks to the guys at Shinearama.co.uk for keeping me topped up on detailing supplies too!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Absolutely awesome finish on that!

Thoroughly enjoy your write-ups :thumb:


----------



## justinp (Nov 5, 2011)

To complete the AB look, the owner needs some Range Rover wheel centres, Duckworth parts has them on offer at the mo.

http://http://www.duckworthparts.co.uk/landrover/special_Range_Rover.html

Nice correction.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for that


----------



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks great..what did you use to remove the wax/polish from the plastic trim?


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job as usual


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work and write up


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Jay


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work Jay


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

I


justinp said:


> Nice correction though.


That you from FFRR Justin?

Also +1 about the wax removal.

Stunning job, can't believe that's a 'Light correction'

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic finish on one very nice RR


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

fantastic work end result looks great, also interested in how you removed the residue from trim. 

In addition any tips on how to avoid getting this on the trim in the first place while still covering right to the edges of all the body work.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Really nice work that


----------



## justinp (Nov 5, 2011)

happmadison1978 said:


> That you from FFRR Justin?...


you found me


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great work, and to think this was just an enhancement


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work there :thumb:
Customer sounded over the moon well done.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning as always Jay! Lovely gloss to it too! If you ever have an open day im there!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent job! :thumb:


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Superb write up and stunning finish, keep up the graft lads, well played!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate that's a great job. Looks fantastic. Serious car too. I have to say, you do a lot of really nice too end motors. Lucky boys.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome!.. Thanks for sharing :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Great work Jay though should you see what the migrant butchers were doing at Nott's Land Rover you would totally understand why the car was in bad shape. Brush washing brand new black vogues / sports. Was cringing but couldnt help chuckle as they just do not realise how much they are messing up brand new let alone used vehicles.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice one Jay.


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

it's almost looking liquid on some pictures - love it!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there :thumb:


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking Great, beautiful car.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

samwh91 said:


> Looks great..what did you use to remove the wax/polish from the plastic trim?


Car pro eraser and a toothbrush


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks great Jay! :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb: what pad/polish combo did you use?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice Jay....another poke in the eye for local cleaning companies....now thats what i like to here....


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Great work Jay though should you see what the migrant butchers were doing at Nott's Land Rover you would totally understand why the car was in bad shape. Brush washing brand new black vogues / sports. Was cringing but couldnt help chuckle as they just do not realise how much they are messing up brand new let alone used vehicles.


Wow Brush washing brand new vehicles! I had a 12 plate m5 in recently with less than 20 miles on that looked like it had been brush washed!


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

I always enjoy reading the miglior write ups, great work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Super G said:


> fantastic work end result looks great, also interested in how you removed the residue from trim.
> 
> In addition any tips on how to avoid getting this on the trim in the first place while still covering right to the edges of all the body work.


not being heavy handed is the best tip to give really. Its not at all hard to properly wax or seal a car without getting residue everywhere

ta


----------

